# greenup dam 1-8



## fishercreekrick (Jan 19, 2010)

we fished ky side up by the short wall got there at 4pm fished till 6 caught 6 sauger 1 walleye 4 whitebass on chart. grubs with a slip float two guys beside us were catching fish to but the 2 guys up right again the wall was doing real good they were catching alot of sauger just dont leave your rubber boots at home cause it is muddy


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Way to go Rick!!


----------



## jastew (Nov 18, 2011)

Nice to hear a good report, it's been a while


----------



## terryit3 (Jul 15, 2011)

When you guys fish jigs under a slip float, how deep are you fishing them? I've never tried that setup for sauger. Only for crappie off a boat.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## look111 (May 3, 2012)

Nice to hear someone is doing good. Myself and George fished the ohio side, the upper walkway by the wall and were completely skunked. Is it time to give up the wall on the upper walkway for now or do I keep trying and hope I'm there when they are? Nice catch fishercreekrick! Is anyone fishing the open end of the wall on the Ky side and if so how are they doing?


----------



## fishercreekrick (Jan 19, 2010)

terry i dont use any stops fish the jig on the bottom the jig will have a more vertical jiging action with the float and hang alot less


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

terryit3 said:


> When you guys fish jigs under a slip float, how deep are you fishing them? I've never tried that setup for sauger. Only for crappie off a boat.
> 
> 
> Ya Ditto that Terry???
> ...


----------



## terryit3 (Jul 15, 2011)

Thanks Rick, I appreciate the help.


----------



## fishercreekrick (Jan 19, 2010)

doboy we are fishing in calm water up in the lock aproach im useing yum walleye grubs and yum dingers in 4in and pinch off about 1in. off the head in water mellon chart. and carolina pump. chart. look111 sauger are being caught early morn. and late eve. on minnows down at the end of the lock aproach


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

fishercreekrick said:


> doboy we are fishing in calm water up in the lock aproach im useing yum walleye grubs and yum dingers in 4in and pinch off about 1in. off the head in water mellon chart. and carolina pump. chart. look111 sauger are being caught early morn. and late eve. on minnows down at the end of the lock aproach


OK Rick,,, Thanks
The reason I was asking/ prying for more info,,, I NEVER have seen anybody fishing farther up than the 600' marker? We have a sign up on the bank, around the 400', that says "Private Property". Maybe nobody wants to 'Push-it'. 
I just happen to know it's FULL of snags,,, YOUR way would eliminate some of that! 
(hey Snake,,, you listening? )

A lot of guys get 'ticked' off when we post How, When, Where, ,,, But without the ranks, the numbers, we have no power to loby for MORE ACCESS.
'WE' just have to share & keep our Noses CLEAN.
After all,,, all we want to do is FISH! 
jer


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Very good representation Doboy. I think most people know by now that we don't mind sharing the info as it may help someone else on the river someplace else. It looks like people enjoy looking at the posts too. We have one thread that has almost 31,000 views. We appreciate your posts and info too. Nothing quite like fishing the mighty Ohio


----------



## look111 (May 3, 2012)

Thanks for the info fishercreekrick. I'll try a couple days there (different times) and see how my luck is. Daveo76 and Doboy you two are correct about the help some get from the shared info on this site. I appreciate it because my fishing experiences got a whole lot better from spring to late fall this year. Happy fishing to all!!


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Hey Look111, you can't tell anyone our secret weapons, cause we use everything!!! Ha ha


----------



## colonel594 (Aug 31, 2012)

this is good info  jerry and i were at a spot last weekend with heavy rock cover talking about how good it would be for crappie with a slip float.... the idea of using the same method for sauger has NEVER crossed my mind though.

just curious when your working over rocky bottom with snags, are you able to "hop" your jig under the slip float with a quick action of your rod tip with out it getting hung up? seems like a quick hope and a crank or two... pause.... repeat as you slowly work it back in would work pretty well??

also are you guys using a good sized slip float as more of a means to vrtically jig, and less of a strike indicator? i would imange most of your hook ups are felt through the line?

thanks for the info... definantly some good stuff! i love when people try out of the ordinary methods, and actually share that stuff with others!


----------



## jastew (Nov 18, 2011)

Last time I used a Yum Dinger around Teethyfish, he said he'd kiss my A** right where the brown starts if i caught one on that thing!!


----------



## terryit3 (Jul 15, 2011)

Yum Dingers rock.. My go to for Greenup is:


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Yum Dingers!!


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

terryit3 said:


> Yum Dingers rock.. My go to for Greenup is:


wtf,,,, NO WAY Ter!
How ya rigg'n that thing? Wacky or through the nose?
I-I-I- won't go as far as Teethyfish,,,, but I still don't believe it?????
I was going to ask for a pic 'cause I just didn't believe,,,, now I kinda sorta do,,,,

Ya know,,, If that thing works, it's time to pull out the leaches & CRAWLERS!
:Banane45:
You gotta post some pics with that THING in a sauger's mouth!

lol Thanks,,, keep 'em comin'


----------



## terryit3 (Jul 15, 2011)

If I catch any sauger on them tomorrow, I'll gladly post pics  I'm hopefully putting a lot of hours in at the dam this weekend! I hope they are productive hours.

I just stick a jig head in them through the head after I tear about an inch off of it. I usually fish them extremely slow.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Quote;
Guys....guys.....guys.........let me clear this up for ya. Jastew is a fisherman, not saying he's a liar, just stretches the truth a right smart.Ok, a WHOLE LOT more than a right smart........most of the time!
At some point I may have actually said that, but I have never had to perform the afore mentioned act! I am also pleased that the statute of limitations has run out!

   
That's FUNNY!
Head'n out,,,,,, by


----------



## fishercreekrick (Jan 19, 2010)

same way i fish it terry just wish yum would start making the 3in again


----------



## terryit3 (Jul 15, 2011)

Yep, I liked the thinner ones myself. Do you know if Yamamoto make anything similar in a 3 inch?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Doboy, 
Ya better believe I'm listening. Does it sound like a scenario I threw at you? Just wait until the middle of Feb and we'll see where it goes. But hey, I didn't read NOTHING about 130 sauger, so where did that come from...a private message? Talk to ya soon my friend,,,,probably this weekend!


----------

